

Seattle coffee meetup - now (11:00)  Stumptown - cookingrobot

We have a crew of visiting founders from out of town - want to meet some local HN founders.<p>Come say hi at Stumptown on Capitol Hill:  616 E Pine St.  Be social, we'll buy you a coffee :)  See you at 11:00.
======
zacharycohn
If you guys are around on Tuesday, I'm hosting a Hacker News Seattle meetup
too:
[http://www.meetup.com/HackerNewsSeattleMeetup/events/7034681...](http://www.meetup.com/HackerNewsSeattleMeetup/events/70346812/)

------
justinwi
Sweet on my way!

